# Steepest road routes



## lpjr (4 Sep 2010)

I was just reading an entry about Toys Hill on this forum which started me thinking, what are the 5 steepest road routes in England, Scotland and Wales. I am guessing Hardknott Pass is the steepest for England. Hardknott Pass I am new to biking and I only just managed this one the other day. Moor Road to Rivington. If people could list what they think are the steepest with a Google map link that would be great. It can set me a challenge to complete over the next five years.


----------



## moggsy100 (4 Sep 2010)

my local one is the horseshoe pass in llangollen....

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...1562,-3.175735&spn=0.104751,0.307274&t=h&z=12


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2010)

Very short is this one up to Castle Campbell in Dollar its only 1km, folk say its 30% max and average of 17% but my garmin says its only a max of 26% and average of 14%. There's a good list of Scottish climbs here. :-)


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Sep 2010)

The road from Applecross to Tornapress via the Coire Na Ba ( The pass of cattle), Its steep, very steep, http://www.geograph....uk/photo/118574 the sign does not say anything about cycles... I have to say when I went down it I got off and walked, and even then my legs were trying to run away from me.


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2010)

Rosedale Chimney, 1 in 3. Read about this and others here: http://www.bikereader.com/contributors/Ainsley/hills.html


----------



## theloafer (4 Sep 2010)

we did applecross in 2006 a great climb


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Sep 2010)

This is one of my local hills which I sometimes try - it rises over 500 feet in just over a mile. If you look at the gradient profile (Click on 'SHOW' at the top), the worst side is from Renton (and boy is it STEEP!), so if you try it from there, GOOD LUCK!!:

http://www.bikely.co...ath/Carman-Hill 

The views are good from the top and what's more, it turns off from the road out to Loch Lomond at Renton and also is just a short hop from the Cycle Track at Renton. 

At the other side in Cardross, with the River Clyde right in front of you, turn left and you'll go back to Dumbarton, from where you can go back to Renton (and the hill), (or continue on towards Glasgow following the Clyde), or turn right and end up in Helensburgh and the way up to Loch Long and the Highlands, et al (as you also will on the Loch Lomond side).

With all the surrrounding roads and routes, the hill can be used as part of a big circular route, and best of all, there is a train station on both sides (Renton and Cardross), so if you over exert yourself, don't worry!!

As a hill, I can see it's potential for training coming in quite handy for me!


----------



## Banjo (5 Sep 2010)

The "Devils Staircase" Abergwesyn Pass is the steepest road I have tried to ride.I think the steepest bits would be more than 30% with tight hairpins between them. You need iron legs to go up and a parachute on the way down.  Devils Staircase


----------



## Garz (5 Sep 2010)

lpjr said:


> I was just reading an entry about Toys Hill on this forum which started me thinking, what are the 5 steepest road routes in England, Scotland and Wales. I am guessing Hardknott Pass is the steepest for England. Hardknott Pass I am new to biking and I only just managed this one the other day. Moor Road to Rivington. If people could list what they think are the steepest with a Google map link that would be great. It can set me a challenge to complete over the next five years.



That's not far from me I heard of a climb near Anglezarke must be that one (~750ft?). I go through Rivvy park to Belmont regularly, its a nice steady climb with a good descent afterwards.

Yesterday I climbed The Rake (bottom of carr street to top of chapel lane) which is about 25%, quite tough.


----------



## Headgardener (5 Sep 2010)

Just as an aside whats this with percentages for hill angle. Surely it should be degrees as percentage measures an amount of something. So 10% (for example) doesn't mean anything when applied to the steepness of a hill because it doesn't explain what the 10% is of?


----------



## killiekosmos (5 Sep 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Just as an aside whats this with percentages for hill angle. Surely it should be degrees as percentage measures an amount of something. So 10% (for example) doesn't mean anything when applied to the steepness of a hill because it doesn't explain what the 10% is of?



I think it goes like this.

10% = 1/10. or "one in ten" so altitude increases by one unit for every 10 units of road. So, using Pythagoras' Theorem, there is a right-angled triangle whose Opposite side (O) is 1, the Hypotenuse (H) is 10 and the Aajacent side (A) is the square root of 99 (10 squared minus 1 squared). 

The sine of the angle of slope of the road is O/H. In this case sin (slope) is 0.1, so the slope is 5.7 degrees

20% would be 11.5 degrees

30% 17.4 degrees 

40% 23.6 degrees

50% 30 degrees


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Just as an aside whats this with percentages for hill angle. Surely it should be degrees as percentage measures an amount of something. So 10% (for example) doesn't mean anything when applied to the steepness of a hill because it doesn't explain what the 10% is of?



You probably know, its distance up over distance across that gives the % gradient, so your right it is useful to know over what distance, max% or average % etc. With max thats usually only over a few meters, I'm not sure what street sign use as a distance and I forget what distance chevrons on a map are over.


----------



## zacklaws (5 Sep 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Just as an aside whats this with percentages for hill angle. Surely it should be degrees as percentage measures an amount of something. So 10% (for example) doesn't mean anything when applied to the steepness of a hill because it doesn't explain what the 10% is of?



Put even simpler:-

If you climb 1inch every 10 inch in distance, thats 10%
If you climb 10 inches every 100 inches, thats 10%
If you climb 10 meter in every 100 meters, thats 10%
If you climb 1 mile in every 10 miles thats 10%

And I'm drunk as a f**t at the moment

so a 25% sign indicates that you will climb, 25 meters in every 100 meters

I know meters is spelt wrong but I'm too drunk to work out how to spell it.


----------



## jamesxyz (5 Sep 2010)

Get this book, only a fiver - he measures toughest climbs by gradient, length, quality of surface and predominant weather conditions. It's a useful starting point for a discussion as he misses some obvios ones near me on the edge ofthe pennines and I'm sure everybody can think of ones near them that should be included but aren't (unless you live in the Fens )

http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Greates...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283710144&sr=1-1


----------



## Ticktockmy (5 Sep 2010)

wow all this tech stuff, fair makes my brain ache, I prefer to grade hills as:

1. ok
2. grrrrr
3. Bloody hell
4. where did that F**ker come from
5. FFS I am going to die if this goes on much longer


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Sep 2010)

killiekosmos said:


> I think it goes like this.
> 
> 10% = 1/10. or "one in ten" so altitude increases by one unit for every 10 units of road. So, using Pythagoras' Theorem, there is a right-angled triangle whose Opposite side (O) is 1, the Hypotenuse (H) is 10 and the Aajacent side (A) is the square root of 99 (10 squared minus 1 squared).
> 
> The sine of the angle of slope of the road is O/H. In this case sin (slope) is 0.1, so the slope is 5.7 degrees



Not quite correct.

A 1-in-10 is for every 10 units you go horizontal, you go up 1 unit vertical.
So you are working with O/A, which is the tan of the angle not the sine.
At low angles the difference is small, so an 11.5 degree slope is still a 20% hill.
But as the angle grow, the difference increases, a 30 degree slope is a 57% hill not 50%
and a 45 degree slope (a 1-in-1) is a 100% hill, not a 70% one.


----------



## Matthames (6 Sep 2010)

There is a road near me that would probably rate as a 4 on ticktockmy's grading system, it goes from Pett level to the village of Pett. As you approach it you will be faced with what I would describe as a wall with a road going up it. It may look like a really bad climb, but it is only steep and short as you would only be climbing 42m at a 25% gradient.


----------



## ammwhite (6 Sep 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> Get this book, only a fiver - he measures toughest climbs by gradient, length, quality of surface and predominant weather conditions. It's a useful starting point for a discussion as he misses some obvios ones near me on the edge ofthe pennines and I'm sure everybody can think of ones near them that should be included but aren't (unless you live in the Fens )
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...83710144&sr=1-1



I bought that book recently, but was disappointed by the lack of hills in Scotland it included.

For example the hill from Glendaruel over to Otter Ferry, which I did last week: http://www.sportivecentral.com/index.php?p=climbs&rid=5&page=1 

Or the Duke's Pass from Aberfoyle: http://www.sportivecentral.com/index.php?p=climbs&rid=26&page=2

Another one I did recently was the Moor Road, from just south of Fairlie (climbs over 700ft in just under 2.5 miles at 5.7%)


----------



## jamesxyz (6 Sep 2010)

ammwhite said:


> I bought that book recently, but was disappointed by the lack of hills in Scotland it included.
> 
> For example the hill from Glendaruel over to Otter Ferry, which I did last week: http://www.sportivec...bs&rid=5&page=1
> 
> ...




Like I said, it don't include them all and misses a fair few near me in the Pennines. A good starting point tho'


----------



## ACS (6 Sep 2010)

The steepest hills are those who have to walk up. Simples. Cairn O'Mount is one that always manages to get me on my toes. Got as far as the car park once and a nice Dutch couple came out of their mobile home and offered me a cup of tea.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2014)

Ticktockmy said:


> wow all this tech stuff, fair makes my brain ache, I prefer to grade hills as:
> 
> 1. ok
> 2. grrrrr
> ...


6. I'm going backwards, help!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Jan 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 6. I'm going backwards, help!


7. Where the hell did that wall come from?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2014)

victor said:


> 7. Where the hell did that wall come from?



8. Where the hell did that tree come from?


----------



## Ticktockmy (19 Jan 2014)

I cannot believe this thread has resurrected after all these years.. Same old hills, just feels 4 more years steeper..LOL


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jan 2014)

Ticktockmy said:


> I cannot believe this thread has resurrected after all these years.. Same old hills, just feels 4 more years steeper..LOL



I blame @AdMaths for liking my post and reminding me of this thread!


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (19 Jan 2014)

I believe the steepest Road Hill in North Wales lies in Harlech at a massive 40 degrees or is it percent, and it would be a winner of all hills in the UK had the local council not made it a one way street, Down Hill only.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 Jan 2014)

Just got back from a mini tour, 2 days 1 night. This section included 3 sections labelled 25%, I believe part of TdF route will use this road and my friend commented that when they do it we'll probably cry as they fly up the sections we granny geared our way up!

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...LgMdP6Hm_w&t=h&dirflg=b&mra=ltm&z=12&lci=bike


----------



## Smurfy (21 Jan 2014)

A long time ago I seem to recall a cyclist showing me a photo of a 1 in 2.5 gradient sign in Wales. That's 40% in modern terms! If anyone knows where this hill is, and if the sign still exists please let us know.

Edit: Should have read all the posts first, as it's quite possibly this one!


----------



## DooDah (21 Jan 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I believe the steepest Road Hill in North Wales lies in Harlech at a massive 40 degrees or is it percent, and it would be a winner of all hills in the UK had the local council not made it a one way street, Down Hill only.


Now; that sounds like my kind of hill


----------



## AdMaths (1 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I blame @AdMaths for liking my post and reminding me of this thread!


LOL... I'm about to tackle Carman Hill for the first time on 2nd Feb. If you see my lungs at the roadside PM me, I'd like them back.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Feb 2014)

Good luck!! What way are you going over it?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I believe the steepest Road Hill in North Wales lies in Harlech at a massive 40 degrees or is it percent, and it would be a winner of all hills in the UK had the local council not made it a one way street, Down Hill only.


I have a story about that hill ...!


----------



## AdMaths (1 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Good luck!! What way are you going over it?


Steep side...LOL (From Renton)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Feb 2014)

AdMaths said:


> Steep side...LOL (From Renton)



Oooff!! Seriously good luck then!!


----------



## tug benson (1 Feb 2014)

HLaB said:


> Very short is this one up to Castle Campbell in Dollar its only 1km, folk say its 30% max and average of 17% but my garmin says its only a max of 26% and average of 14%. There's a good list of Scottish climbs here. :-)


 Aye it`s a bugger of a wee hill...the tough bit of the logie kirk always gets me..
http://www.strava.com/segments/6567306


----------



## HLaB (1 Feb 2014)

tug benson said:


> Aye it`s a bugger of a wee hill...the tough bit of the logie kirk always gets me..
> http://www.strava.com/segments/6567306


Logie Kirk can be pyschologically hard if you let it, just when you think its over it steepens


----------



## AdMaths (2 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oooff!! Seriously good luck then!!


Had a rethink due to the weather, ended up "enjoying" the SSS of Whistlefield Road, then around to the Haul Road slog , before cutting across into Glen Fruin. PRs on both climbs according to STRAVA, so not a wasted day.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Feb 2014)

I'll call off the search for your lung then!!

Well done regardless!!


----------



## Stu Plows (2 Feb 2014)

moggsy100 said:


> my local one is the horseshoe pass in llangollen....
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=llangollen&daddr=Horseshoe Pass View/A542&geocode=FZFDKAMd9J_P_ylF9ikClExlSDEWWBRf-wlVyA;FcoYKQMdzBTP_w&hl=en&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=1&sz=13&sll=53.03791,-3.195133&sspn=0.052331,0.153637&ie=UTF8&ll=53.001562,-3.175735&spn=0.104751,0.307274&t=h&z=12


Doing this in a few weeks, cannot wait!

I did Mam Tor in November, absolutely killed me, pretty steep and well worth it for the view! Back to beat my time up it in a few months.


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Feb 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Doing this in a few weeks, cannot wait!
> 
> I did Mam Tor in November, absolutely killed me, pretty steep and well worth it for the view! Back to beat my time up it in a few months.


Mam tor is bad enough coming down


----------



## KneesUp (3 Feb 2014)

The hill up to Harlech Castle can still be ridden up. It used to be signed 1 in 3, but now appears to be signed 25%

I almost got up it as a 15 year old but had to stop on the hairpin because of a car coming down - and I just couldn't get the bike moving again. I've not tried since!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2014)

KneesUp said:


> The hill up to Harlech Castle can still be ridden up. It used to be signed 1 in 3, but now appears to be signed 25%
> 
> I almost got up it as a 15 year old but had to stop on the hairpin because of a car coming down - and I just couldn't get the bike moving again. I've not tried since!


I thought this was the one in Simon Warrens book: link. Signed as 40% 

Edit; of course as mentioned he is cheekily directing people the wrong way up a one way street.


----------



## Linford (3 Feb 2014)

knackered my shoulder on this one a few months ago...not been the same since 

it is the hardest thing I've done...don't bother in the damp, you can't get traction when you need to stop for a break.



> *7. BUSHCOMBE LANE, WOODMANCOTE, GLOUCESTERSHIRE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2014)

The 40% road is this one!


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2014)

I'm going to pretend I haven't seen that.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Feb 2014)

lpjr said:


> I was just reading an entry about Toys Hill on this forum which started me thinking, what are the 5 steepest road routes in England, Scotland and Wales. I am guessing Hardknott Pass is the steepest for England. Hardknott Pass I am new to biking and I only just managed this one the other day. Moor Road to Rivington. If people could list what they think are the steepest with a Google map link that would be great. It can set me a challenge to complete over the next five years.



Can you plot the actual climb on Moor Road? Finding it hard to picture it from your link.



Garz said:


> That's not far from me I heard of a climb near Anglezarke must be that one (~750ft?). I go through Rivvy park to Belmont regularly, its a nice steady climb with a good descent afterwards.
> 
> Yesterday I climbed The Rake (bottom of carr street to top of chapel lane) which is about 25%, quite tough.



I am not sure what the OP is actually referring too as there is no actual route plotted on that Google link. However, there is a climb on Moor Road as you turn away from Anglezarke, it kicks up to about 15-16% at the foot and drags on for maybe 1-2 mins, then there is a layby to your left and the road levels out and drags on up to a cross roads. I've done it a few times, I usually ride round in circles at the layby waiting for my girlfriend to get up the 1st steep bit. Never gone up the climb full tilt.

http://www.strava.com/segments/3020235?filter=overall

I am guessing the other climb you are referring to is Sheep House Ln/Rivington Road? That is a good climb but very exposed on the top section near the pike!

I love the Rake, but it can be a bit crappy on open roads as traffic often builds on the upper section. It is not at dramatic as people often make out, but makes a good course for a hill climb as the spectators are compressed into a smallish area on the upper slopes and you can see riders coming up from quite a distance, so makes for some good commentary.


----------



## dodgy (4 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The 40% road is this one!



Guy behind the car seems happy to see Google 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps?q=har..._K0f1XEDchHX83-XA&cbp=12,215.28,,0,12.73&z=17


----------



## green1 (4 Feb 2014)

I've always wanted to attempt cycling up the Orme in Llandudno. I've always managed to find something better to do though.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2014)

green1 said:


> I've always wanted to attempt cycling up the Orme in Llandudno. I've always managed to find something better to do though.


And the Great Orme tram is lovely


----------



## Stu Plows (4 Feb 2014)

Looks like people have rode up the one in Harlech... http://www.strava.com/segments/3615085


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The 40% road is this one!


I think this one's a winner!


----------



## stoofer35 (4 Feb 2014)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previ...m4!1e1!3m2!1shk7fXaQSNQEYP6wVgGZ0Zw!2e0?hl=en

This will try a few
S


----------



## AdMaths (15 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'll call off the search for your lung then!!
> 
> Well done regardless!!



OK, Carman Hill _from the easy side _completed today. Despite running a 34/28 my lack of fitness shone through, especially after a quick tour around Red Road on the way out. There was also a touch of a breeze...

Anyway, psyched for an attempt from the Vale side now. Sort of.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Feb 2014)

AdMaths said:


> OK, Carman Hill _from the easy side _completed today. Despite running a 34/28 my lack of fitness shone through, especially after a quick tour around Red Road on the way out. There was also a touch of a breeze...
> 
> Anyway, psyched for an attempt from the Vale side now. Sort of.



Well done!! 

Just be careful about the Renton side - I almost started to go backwards the last time I tried it!! 

I was just thinking about this thread as I looked out of my window yesterday to see a vehicle driving up the Kipperoch Road about 2 miles away from me here in Dumbarton. It takes roughly the same route as Carman hill, but is nearer to Dumbarton (it is off the same main road as Carman (A812) is but is just outside Dumbarton at Dalmoak Farm and to be honest, it isn't very obvious at first as its nestled away at a corner and is the sort of road you only go up if you need to). Also it is not a through road as it ends at a farm at the top of the hill. It then continues as a farm path over the top for a mile or two. It then joins a road when you reach the next farm on the other side again and then eventually comes out at Cardross (the first road off you come too after arriving at Cardross).
It is a reasonable climb from the Dumbarton side to the farm regardless.

Might be one for a Mountainbike/Cross/Hybrid run, but I have only ever walked over it several times (and once got stared at by a Bull standing in the middle of the path somewhere on the top route. I was calculating if I could have jumped over a hedge into a nearby field if I needed too, but luckily it soon lost interest!!).
There is also a similar path that goes from Balloch to Cardross, but, annyway.

As for Red Road? What's that again? I need to get out on the bike once more, so I haven't been looking at any maps recently


----------



## AdMaths (16 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Well done!!
> 
> Just be careful about the Renton side - I almost started to go backwards the last time I tried it!!
> 
> As for Red Road? What's that again? I need to get out on the bike once more, so I haven't been looking at any maps recently



I'll bear that in mind LOL

Red Road is off the A814 halfway between Helensburgh & Cardross, on the run up to the Crematorium (from the HB side) - nowhere near as steep as Carman though.
Another wheeze (literally) is the Peaton Road on the Pennisula, or the smoother MOD road from Coulport Roundabout.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks, yeah there are so many old/back roads out there that you will never be lost for choice!

I'll need to get out on my bike and explore once more!!


----------

